# Business Office Manager



## JWESS (Dec 4, 2007)

Clarification On 90772. In The Description Of This Procedure Code It States That To Bill A 90772 You Have To Have Direct Supervision Of The Physician. There Is A Debate In Our Office As To If Direct Supervision Means The Physician Is In The Office Or Has To Be In The Room. I Was Wondering What Others Thought About This.


----------



## thompsonsyl (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,

Your answer is contained in the transmittal below, you can access it via the link but it basically states:


Direct Supervision - in the office setting means the physician must be present in the office suite and immediately available to furnish assistance and direction throughout the performance of the procedure. It does not mean that the physician must be present in the room when the procedure is performed.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Transmittals/downloads/R51BP.pdf

Hope this helps


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Dec 27, 2007)

honc002 policy reads:

_"The CPT 2006 includes a parenthetical remark immediately following CPT code 90772 (Therapeutic, prophylactic or diagnostic injection; (specify substance or drug); subcutaneous or intramuscular.) It states, “Do not report 90772 for injections given without direct supervision. To report, use 99211.”

This coding guideline​​*does not *apply to Medicare patients. If the RN, LPN or other auxiliary personnel furnishes the injection in the office and the physician is not present in the office to meet the supervision requirement, which is one of the requirements for coverage of an incident to service, then the injection is not covered. The physician would also not report 99211 as this would not be covered as an incident to service.

The policy may be found at: http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/policy/honc002.pdf

Hope this helps,

Kris​
_


----------

